# My boy did it again



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy earned his 2nd leg in Novice OB today. 1st place 184. We all have those “he never did that before” well he had one. Did not sit 3 times which he is solid in. Ozzy of course the youngest of all dog entered. Ozzy turned 1 last Sat. Love my boy and so proud of him. One more leg to go.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Way to go! ?


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Good job Ozzy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats and a big atta boy pat for Ozzie!


----------



## Synne (Mar 17, 2018)

That's fantastic! Way to go Ozzy!! and Congratulations to you as well


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Heck of a start to his career, for a young dog


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations, great job!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Very happy with his progress at such a young age. He is just amazing all around


----------



## JoanF (Mar 31, 2019)

Yea Ozzy!! Great job!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------

